# Cam Under 5k ?



## varuog (Dec 3, 2010)

hii friends..

This is the first time I am going to purchase a digital camera.
So I am very clueless and have no idea about what to look for ??

My budget is 4 - 5 k .

please advice me a good camera.
Also I've heard about lots of discount on cameras at futurebazaar.com. It's only for the next three days. Is it advisable buying from there? Which camera I should choose ??

Please help ..

Thanks in advance !


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Dec 4, 2010)

under your price range i think this camera will fall PowerShot A495 -5k

oderwise if u can increase for 1k more--
den options cud be Sony DSC-S2100 - 12 megapixel, 3inch LCD,3x zoom
sony DSC-S2000 - 2.5 inch and 10megapixel, 3x zoom
canon PowerShot A3000 IS - 10megapixel, 4x zoom, 2.7inch LCD


----------

